# snopal genes



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

what genes are in a snopal, if you have a snow is got the anay A gene and if opal if albino lavender... but lavender is a product of selective breeding of anary's.

or am i way off lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Lavender is not a selectively bred anery.

Lavender is its own gene.

Therefore, a Glacier (I HATE "snopal") is an Anerythristic Amelanistic Lavender.

The confusion might arise because MANY lavenders in the UK (if not most) carry or are homozygous for anerythristic as well as lavender.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not sure lavs are selectively bred Anery's . It a distinct gene. Opals are visual amel and lavender
Snopals are visual amel, anery and lav. A snow with lav too!


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

AAAHHHHH that makes much more sence lol
lol so a pair of snopals would give you ??? i was thinking about it there, but cant do a triple punit square lol for the lavender, amel and anary gene.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

ignore that!!! I'm not with it tonight.

You would get snopals


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

WOW no way lol, and they'd be het for some of the others stuff they aint showing i suppose lol. im gona need to figue how to do a X3 punit square to see the ratio's for what you get of what haha


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

hahaha cool will do lol


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

so what if you had a snopal male. and a lav female, opal female. snow female and used the male on them all, would you get pure lavs, opals and snows?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Snopal x lav = lavs het amel, anery
snopal x opal = opal het anery 
snopal x snow = snow het lav


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

cheers  thats been a big help


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gladly!!! My Opals het Snopal will have a couple of date later this year so I'll be in the same boat as you.

opal het anery x opal het anery = 75% opal het anery 25% snopal

Good luck in telling the hatchlings apart!


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

i bet your well excited  im looking forward to my blizzards but thats another year away


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Can't wait! First proper bredding year. Also got a ghost motley and candycane females but don't know what to put them to. Also found out that the charcoal male I bought as het amel is actually het bloodred so that'll be interesting!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> opal het anery x opal het anery = 75% opal het anery 25% snopal


opal het anery x opal het anery -->
75% opal (66% probability het anery)
25% snopal

By the way, only masochists routinely use a Punnett square for matings involving two or more loci. A branching system takes about half the time as a Punnett square and (in my opinion) is less likely to contain errors. A branching system is also much easier to turn into a computer program than a Punnett square, if that sort of thing trips your trigger.


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

ahh cheers  im actually looking for a program for workin on genetics.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

paulh said:


> opal het anery x opal het anery -->
> 75% opal (66% probability het anery)
> 25% snopal


Ooops!!! Missed the 66% het for anery. 

My mistake.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

python faux said:


> ahh cheers  im actually looking for a program for workin on genetics.


Mick's Cornsnake Progeny Predictor Program - Download Page

It's the best of the corn snake computer programs, in my opinion. (Consider this a tepid recommendation rather than an enthusiastic recommendation.) Windows only; linux and Mac users are out of luck.

On the other hand, if you know what you are doing, paper and pencil are considerably more versatile and far less hardware intensive (though slightly slower) than any genetics computer program I've seen.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

I actually prefer MP Generic Genetics Wizard, as it work for other species and is customisable too.

Download here Generic Gentic wizard


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

pankthesnake said:


> I actually prefer MP Generic Genetics Wizard, as it work for other species and is customisable too.
> 
> Download here Generic Gentic wizard


But it does NOT work with genes that are codominant to "normal".


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and to help tell whats what, someone posted a pic a while ago of a snow, an opal and a snopal hatchling all in the same picture - it makes it really obvious which one is which when ou can compare all 3 together


----------



## python faux (Jan 18, 2008)

EXCELlENT pic, makes it well easy to spot whats what. 

so what do you's think is the best package to use for long term corn genetics


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> But it does NOT work with genes that are codominant to "normal".


true, but I still use it. for Royals, I use one gene for super pastel, with pastel as the het form. the output from this to a normal is

1/2 normal
1/2 super pastel

but it works for me as I know its really telling me they will be pastels and super pastels will not come from a pastel to normal mating.

I like it mainly because it allows me to work with multiple species in one program.

If anyone knows anything else that does this please let me know.


----------

